# Amazing



## JimDuyer (Sep 14, 2020)

Amaze.   An old and interesting word, amaze.  The English version of the word finds its origin in the Old English "ámasod", where "a" changes the tense and "masod" indicates "amazed, stupefied, confounded."

       But the true story of its origins begins with  the Proto-Indo-European language of  4500 BC to 2500 BC, on the northern shores of the Black Sea, in an area known as the Pontiac Steppe.  This region corresponds to the Scythia, Cimmerian, and Sarmatian peoples of classical antiquity;  where the horse was first domesticated. This was also the homeland of the earlier Yamnaya tribes, who defined the word as "to stupefy,"  or  "to make someone unable to think or feel properly.

      From the Yamnaya and other cultures, the word spread to the Proto-Germanic or Pre-Germanic language speakers, sometime earlier than 500 BC, who defined it as "to confound."  Even today the meanings of stupefy and confound form an integral part of our understanding of the word amaze.

    We might choose to accept as a synonym of the word amaze the commonly offered term "dumbstruck", meaning  "made silent by astonishment".

     And, astonishingly (or amazingly), our mainstream archaeologists and historians still continue to assure us  that the inhabitants of Europe and North America, prior to the Bronze Age, were basically barbaric pagans - practically illiterate and lacking in both science and technological skills.

This new website is pretty amazing, is it not?


----------



## luddite (Sep 15, 2020)

Jim Duyer said:


> And, astonishingly (or amazingly), our mainstream archaeologists and historians still continue to assure us  that the inhabitants of Europe and North America, prior to the Bronze Age, were basically barbaric pagans - practically illiterate and lacking in both science and technological skills.


People have been assured of many things. The time for questioning, researching and offering alternatives is upon us.



Jim Duyer said:


> This new website is pretty amazing, is it not?


I concur!


----------

